# kühlbox selber bauen



## scholle321 (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben ...

ich möchte mir eine stabile, sowie eine die lang anhaltene kühlung verschaft ... ( ca. 45 std. ) selber basteln ... nur wie ... ????
ich habe etwas über dass material STYRODUR gelesen ...
ich freue mich über anregungen ...

danke
Scholle321


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Doppelwandiges Behältniss und dazwischen Isoliermaterial. Das ganze muß sehr dicht verschließbar sein, ratsam wären Gummidichtungen an der Entnahmeluke. Material würde ich spontan auf GFK verweisen, uU verstärkt durch Kaninchendraht sollte es vor Stößen von außen wie innen gut halten. Aber 45 Std ohne Kühlakkuwechsel würde ich da nicht erwarten.

Was wäre den der Preisrahmen in dem die Bastelei sich bewegen sollte?


----------



## scholle321 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hallo Denni ...

ich denke, da es um stabilität als auch über kühlung gehen soll ..
denke ich so ca. 40,- euro ...

danke
scholle321


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Ok, dan entfällt GFK, da das Harz aleine schon im 30€ Bereich bewegen würde.


----------



## scholle321 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Denni ...

was ist GFK .... ich null ahnung ...
es soll nicht auf 10 euronen ankommen ...
ich denke aber max. 50,- euros ...

gruss
scholle


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

GFK ist Glasfaserkomposit, in dem Falle würde man Matten kaufen, diese mit dem Kaninchendrahtin Form bringen und mit dem Harz versiegeln, das dan in mehreren Schichten wobei nur 1 Schicht der Kaninchendraht gebraucht würde. Das ganze dan 2x für den Hohlraum und 2x für den Deckel oder Luke. Dazwischen wie gesaggt Styrodur und dan eben noch die Dichtungen.

Hier die Matten:
http://www.svb.de/farben+bootspfleg.../glasfasermatten+und+verstaerkungsgewebe.html (Gibt es sicher billiger, nur ein Beispiel)

Dan das Harz:
http://www.svb.de/farben+bootspflege/gfk+epoxy+kunststoff/gfk+matten+harze/i25b+polyesterharz.html (Gibt es sicher billiger, nur ein Beispiel) ca 3 kg würde ich mal rechnen.


----------



## crazyFish (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

GFK = Glasfaserverstärker Kunststoff

Ich habe mich mal mit dem Gedanken rumgeschlagen eine Billig Kühlbox zu tunen, indem ich die Hohlräume mit Isolierschaum ausspritze.

Jedoch ist es bis jetzt bei der Idee geblieben, drum kann ich dir wenig zu dem zu erwartendem Ergebnis sagen, aber vllt. hatte ja ein anderer die selbe Idee, so dass du per Google was findest.


----------



## gufipanscher (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

für welche Zwecke willst du diese Boxen nutzen? Fisch kalt legen, oder Proviant kalt halten?

Ich bin bisher mit den üblichen Styroporboxen am besten gefahren, da diese auch Wasserdicht sind. 
Wenn dir das Material nicht dickwandig genug ist, kannst du ja eine Kiste drum herum bauen.

Wenn ich nur Proviant kühl stellen will (Bier auf Festivals :vik
funktioniert es fast nur, wenn du 2 Kühlboxen dabei hast. Eine wird nur mit Eis gefüllt und die andere wird mit dem Eis genährt.
Um Fisch frisch zu halten, würd ich ihn in einer großen Styroporbox voll in crushed Eis legen. Da gammelt der Fisch, bevor das Eis geschmolzen ist.


----------



## Heilbutt (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hier gab´s irgendwann mal nen Thread mit
ähnlichem Thema. Da hatte jemand ne Beschreibung
über einen Styrodur-Eigenbau drin. Styrodur
ist das relativ feinporige Zeugs, daß man sich als
Isolierung im Erdreich an die Hauswand picht.
Die Platten gibt´s im gut sortierten Baustoffhandel.
Ich schätze bei einer Plattenstärke von 60, 70 mm
wirst du dein gestecktes zeitliches Ziel erreichen können.
Das Problem ist nur das du bei nem Eigenbau diese Platten
relativ genau zuschneiden mußt, und die garnicht mal
sooo günstig sind. Ich hatte es mir mal grob ausgerechnet.

Dann könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, daß wenn da mal
etwas "Fischsaft" austritt, und schön einzieht,...|bigeyes

Zudem sind sie nicht sehr stoßfest.

Ich würd´s mir nicht antun

Gruß

Holger


----------



## crazyFish (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass man in Apotheken nachfragen soll, da dort die Styroporboxen zum Medikamententransport genutzt werden.

Selbst ausporbiert habe ich es noch nicht und bin etwas skeptisch, wie abgabefreudig die sind, aber Versuch macht ja bekanntlich klug.


----------



## Hechters (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Nabend zusammen,

also unser _*PIZZABOTE*_ kommt eigentlich immer bei einer Großbestellung mit ner antraz./schwarzen Styropor -box. Jedenfalls ist die so ca. 80x50x30 cm und mit Deckel. Fragte Ihn mal, und er sagte: Die gibt es in der METRO zu kaufen.
Vielleicht hilf Euch das ja weiter...

Gruß Hechters


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Genau die sind völlig ausreichend- Wennste den Fisch so verpackst, wie von Martin Obelt beschrieben- machste nichts verkehrt.
Einige kleiden die Box noch zusätzlich mit einer Rettungsdecke aus#c
Die Bastelei lohnt also kaum.
Ausnahme: Wenn man eine passgenaue Box fürs Auto haben will, in die mehrere Leute ihren Fang verstauen können.

Ach ja, bevor ich´s vergesse- Vergiss das Crushed Ice!

Ihr kühlt die Filets vor Ort auf bis zu -18° runter- Crushed Ice hat nur zwischen -1°und -5°(zumindest das, was anTankstellen vertickt wird)


----------



## seahavk (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich hab meine Kühlboxen vom Krankenhaus geholt,
die haben da immer jede Menge Boxen weil Sie damit ständig Blut und sonstige zutaten bekommen und aus Hygienegründen nur einmal benutzen dürfen.

Ne Flache % tut bei den Handwerkern oder Hausmeistern die die Kisten " Entsorgen " müssen oft Wunder.

Ach übrigens meine Krankenhauskisten halten sicher 40 Stunden durch.

Gruß Seahavk|wavey:


----------



## gismowolf (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

@Scholle 321
Wir haben eine Holzkiste gebaut und diese dann mit Styrodur 60mm ausgekleidet.....aber lese bitte selbst.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2312063&postcount=21


----------



## scholle321 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hallo ihr lieben ...

vielen dank für eure anregungen ..
ich denke, dass ich für mich dass richtige aus all den
möglichkeiten finden werde ..
noch einmal vielen dank ... und immerzu viel petri heil ..
grüsse
scholle321


----------



## antonio (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

fürn fünfziger würd ich mir die arbeit nicht machen dafür gibts sehr gute boxen zu kaufen.
es sei denn du willst ein riesen teil.

antonio


----------



## Kegelfisch (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hei Scholle321 |wavey:
Klick mal auf der Startseite links auf Basteln . Da müßte eine Bauanleitung für Styrodurboxen dabeisein . Ich habe eine danach gebaut , nur mit den mir besser passenden Maßen und einer Gesamtdicke der Wand von 60 mm ! Das dürfte eventuell "etwas" übertrieben sein , haber die dünneren Platten waren gerade aus . Wichtig dabei ist das genaue Arbeiten (eventuell den Zuschnitt bei einem Tischler/Baumarkt mit 'ner Plattensäge machen lassen) und das abschließende Versiegeln der Fugen . Beim Transport kommt dann noch Panzertape auf die Fuge zwischen Deckel und Boxkörper . 
Jetzt im Winter ist sowieso die beste Zeit zum Basteln !!! 
Viel Erfolg ; Uwe


----------



## scholle321 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hallo Kegelfisch
hallo Uwe ...

danke für den tipp ... startseite .. basteln anklicken ...
ich denke, jetzt kann ich in aller ruhe dass für mich passende
aussuchen und basteltage einplanen ..
nachmals, allen petrijünger tausend dank ...
gruss
wolfgang


----------



## elch6 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Falls Du gerne bastelst mach es wie oben beschrieben. Ich hab eine Holzkiste um eine vorhandene Styrporbox gebaut. Die Styropor box war glaube ich aus einer Krankenhausküche. Hielt bei 2,5 cm Stärke ca. 30 St. die Fielts hart.

Falls Du nur Geld einsparen willst, gibt es bei Fishermans Partner z. Zt. eine Coolman Kiste von 50€ (48 l) bis 90€ (100 l).

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Slipknot1 (17. August 2010)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Hey Leute

Ich fahre Donnerstag auf ein Festival. Ich habe eine 50L Styrodurbox gebaut. Da drin wollte ich Grillfleich und Bier lagern. Und dann noch im Auto...

und das ganze dann noch mit TROCKENEIS... 

Aber da wird das Problem sein das es im Auto gelagert wird oder? Wegen dem Stickstoff...

Hatte gedacht das erst das Trockeneis in die Box kommt, dann eine Holzplatte und dann das ganze Fleisch/Bier.

Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## elch6 (17. August 2010)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Trockeneis würde ich nicht nehmen. Dann schon eher Tetrapcks  zu 3/4 Wasser füllen und für wenigstens 24 h in die Tiefkühltruhe. Den Deckel dann noch mit estwas Tape verkleben. Aber länger wie 48 h würde ich das bei Frischfleisch auch nicht machen. Du könntest jedoch Dein Fleisch einfrieren und das Bier oben drauf.

Zu welchem festival willst Du denn? Wacken ist doch schon vorbei.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. August 2010)

*AW: kühlbox selber bauen*

Tetrapacks sind auch nicht optimal. Die isolieren nach außen zu gut.

Jetzt kenne ich natürlich deine Eigenkonstruktion nicht. 

Wie lange soll denn das Grillgut in der Box verbleiben?

Ich würde folgendes machen:

Fleisch einfrieren, wenn möglich, die Box vorher gleich mit in den Froster stellen. Parallel würde ich mir Wasser in großen, 6-l Gefrierbeuteln einfrieren, aber so, dass Du hinterher eine flache Platte hast.
Davon legst Du zwei oder 3 unten in die Box, darauf Dein gefrorenes Fleisch, und oben auf das Fleisch wieder 2 oder 3 "Eisbeutel". Wenn die Kiste nicht sonderlich isoliert ist, dann auch noch Eis von der Seite. Anschließend klebst Du die Deckelränder gut mit Packetklebeband zu.

So passiert bei einer halbwegs isolierten Box für die nächsten 24 bis 36 Stunden fast gar nichts an Deinem Inhalt.

Wenn Du die Box natürlich permanent öffnest, weil Du etwas entnehmen, willst, dann hält die Temperatur nicht sehr lange. Dann gebe ich Deinem Fleisch keine 12 Stunden.

Wenn Du unbedingt frisches Fleisch haben willst, dann brauchst Du eine Kühlbox mit Stromversorgung. Sie sollte mind. 4 Grad oder tiefer als Kühlleistung erreichen können. (geht fürchterlich auf die Autobatterie)

Oder Du schweißt Dein frisches Fleisch in Gefrierbeutel ein (Beutel müssen richtig dicht sein) und füllst die Kiste bis zum Rand mit Brucheis, so dass das Fleisch völlig bedeckt ist.
Bei hohen Aussentempertauren würde ich das frische Fleisch max 12 Stunden nach verpacken noch essen. Soll es länger sein, dann muß sich die Kiste in einer sehr niedrigen Umgebungstemperatur befinden. Setzt aber voraus, dass die Kiste geschlossen bleibt.


----------

